# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Synology dvoile les serveurs NAS tout-en-un DiskStation DS211 et DS111

## Mejdi20

*Synology dvoile les serveurs NAS tout-en-un DiskStation DS211 et DS111, qui offrent un excellent rapport qualit-prix pour les bureaux et groupes de travail*

*Taipei (Tawan), Paris, le 9 novembre 2010 * Synology Inc. lance aujourdhui les serveurs NAS DiskStation DS211  deux baies et DS111  une baie, qui fournissent des solutions fiables et tout-en-un conues pour une utilisation personnelle ou des groupes de travail professionnels dans le but de partager des fichiers en toute transparence et de protger les donnes de manire conomique.

 Nous nous rjouissons du rapport qualit-prix des Synology DS211 et DS111. Ils offrent en moyenne une vitesse de lecture suprieure  100 Mo/s dans un environnement Windows et une vitesse dcriture dpassant 53 Mo/s. Aussi, grce aux trs nombreuses applications professionnelles prtes  l'emploi et aux fonctionnalits de ces produits, les utilisateurs tirent un maximum davantages possibles en effectuant un seul achat , dclare Peter Chenn, directeur produits chez Synology Inc.  

Exploitant le logiciel prim Synology DiskStation Manager 3.0 (DSM 3.0), les Synology DS211 et DS111 prsentent une interface utilisateur intuitive et de riches applications professionnelles, notamment une solution centralise qui permet de partager et de sauvegarder les donnes entre des plates-formes Windows, Mac et Linux. Les donnes peuvent tre sauvegardes sur des disques externes USB/eSATA, des serveurs compatibles rsync ou mme vers le cloud avec Amazon S3. La sauvegarde au niveau des blocs acclre le processus en ne copiant que les parties modifies des fichiers. Lapplication Web Station permet d'hberger jusqu 30 sites Web, les entreprises pouvant ainsi enrichir leur prsence sur le Web. De simples tapes et quelques clics suffisent pour transformer les Synology DS211 et DS111 en serveurs de messagerie, serveurs FTP ou serveurs dimpression. De plus, lapplication Surveillance Station aide les utilisateurs  visualiser en direct et  reproduire des vnements importants sur un navigateur Web ou mme sur des smartphones. Les Synology DS211 et DS111 peuvent satisfaire tous les besoins des entreprises dans chaque environnement de travail.

Protger la confidentialit des donnes commerciales est devenu une problmatique majeure. Les Synology DS211 et DS111 disposent dun moteur de cryptage matriel AES 256 bits. Les utilisateurs peuvent avoir lesprit tranquille car les donnes sont protges contre un accs non autoris, sans impact sur les hautes performances des serveurs NAS Synology quils utilisent. Ils peuvent aussi activer le partage de fichiers crypts, le pare-feu et la connexion HTTPS pour renforcer le niveau de scurit. Intgrant la fonctionnalit Windows ACL, les DS211 et DS111 rendent la gestion des autorisations daccs aux donnes et le contrle des privilges plus prcis et flexible. 

Les Synology DS211 et DS111 comportent un processeur 1,6 GHz, 256 Mo de RAM, un port LAN Gigabit et trois ports USB. Afin dconomiser l'nergie, ces deux modles consomment moins en tat de marche par rapport  des PC : le DS211 consomme 31,2 W, et le DS111 seulement 18,7 W. Lorsque les disques durs sont en veille, leur consommation dnergie est infrieure  11 W.Les utilisateurs peuvent aussi programmer le moment prcis o ils souhaitent allumer et teindre le systme. 

*Prix & Disponibilit*
Les produits sont disponibles ds  prsent via le rseau de distribution habituel. Les prix conseills par le constructeur sont de 220 pour un Synology DS211 et de 160 HT pour un Synology DS111.
*
Pour le tlchargement de photos:* 
http://www.synology.com/enu/marketing/photos

----------

